# Lace Net Darning supplies.



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

I have not done Lace Net Darning (LND) for years, but I have a niece having a baby, and want to find the net fabric used in this craft, but I cannot find it at any of my usual go to .com sources.
Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thank you,


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Just type in, Lace Net Darning supplies, into Bing or Google search engine. I found lots of stuff.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll have to find out what lace net darning is! I'm curious...


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Flag lady said:


> I have not done Lace Net Darning (LND) for years, but I have a niece having a baby, and want to find the net fabric used in this craft, but I cannot find it at any of my usual go to .com sources.
> Any suggestions would be welcome.
> Thank you,


You might try Herrschner's. That is where I bought my last project materials for net darning.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I looked it up...one more thing I could get into if I had a craft room instead of a closet


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestion. How long ago did you purchase this from them? They don't seem to have it now, but I am going to call them today and see if can query them further.
Thank you again.
Mary
Mary's Flags


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

I have enjoyed doing this craft. I am fortunate that I have a very nice sewing/craft room. It is a small craft though. If you ever think about trying it. If you do, and can find the netting, let me know!
[email protected]
Mary
Mary's Flags


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Lacis in California has the net darning fabric and threads.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I was looking up what lace net darning was and found this site, is this what you are looking for?

http://lacis.com/catalog/data/AA_SpecialtyFabricsTulleNetting.html


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

Debbie,
I am so thankful. So far I am unable to connect, the server that they use must be down. I will keep looking. Have not bee successful with any other sites. YET!! I won't give up.
Again, Thank you,
Mary


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I just tried it and at first it said to reload but before I could do anything it came up. Hope it works for you.


Flag lady said:


> Debbie,
> I am so thankful. So far I am unable to connect, the server that they use must be down. I will keep looking. Have not bee successful with any other sites. YET!! I won't give up.
> Again, Thank you,
> Mary


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

Debbie,
I did get it! THANK YOU!!!!!
I have ordered 2 yards, and went to the expense of expedited shipping. I'm very anxious to get started...
I appreciate the effort!


----------



## Flag lady (Jan 16, 2015)

To all of you that took the time to post a response to my question, I cannot thank you enough. Even if the site or trek did not produce the desired result, I am impressed that you took your time to help.

I have several new projects ready to go b/c of you all! I better go get started on my flag orders, and my new found passions.
Happy stitching!
Mary, aka Flag Lady :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

your are welcome, let us know what you make with it.


Flag lady said:


> Debbie,
> I did get it! THANK YOU!!!!!
> I have ordered 2 yards, and went to the expense of expedited shipping. I'm very anxious to get started...
> I appreciate the effort!


----------

